# Gluing glass to wood



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not certain of this falls under joinery or not, so forgive me in advance.

What do you guys use to attach wood to glass? What adhesive? I've been using contact cement but I don't think it's giving me a very good bond.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

This site tells you. Fun too.
http://www.thistothat.com/


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Most of the time glass needs to float. Have you got any pictures of why you need it bonded to wood?


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Loren, for your tip (link). That's a very useful tool.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Silicone adhesive/caulk.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

+1 what clint said.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Yes… I agree with Clint.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

+1 for Clint


----------

